# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] Επισκευή τρύπας σε φούρνο

## mmand

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Μετά από δέκα χρόνια λειτουργίας, ο φούρνος μας μάρκας kuppersbusch, τρύπησε. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ενδείκνυται το κλείσιμο της τρύπας με κάποια πυρίμαχη σιλικόνη ή πάστα. Θερμοκρασιακά μάλλον θα αντέξει αλλά τι συμβαίνει με τις αναθυμιάσεις; Λένε ότι δεν έχει αλλά έχει δοκιμάσει κάτι παρόμοιο κάποιος; Υπάρχει εμπειρία;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Panoss

Δεν γίνεται να κολλήσεις ένα κομμάτι λαμαρίνα με οξυγονοκόλληση; (μια ιδέα λέω, μπορεί να είναι και τελείως βλακεία)

----------


## mmand

> Δεν γίνεται να κολλήσεις ένα κομμάτι λαμαρίνα με οξυγονοκόλληση; (μια ιδέα λέω, μπορεί να είναι και τελείως βλακεία)


Δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα αλλά από την αναζήτηση στο Internet δεν είδα κάτι σχετικό. Μόνο  ολόκληρο κομμάτι λαμαρίνα, να καλύψει τον πάτο και πιάσιμο με πριτσίνια στο πλάι.

----------


## pourpou

το επανω μερος τρυπησε ή το κατω;

----------


## mmand

Το κάτω, μία τρύπα με διάμετρο μισό εκατοστό

----------


## pourpou

υπαρχει ειδικος πατος για κουζινες.μετρας διαστασεις πατου για να τον αγορασεις και τον βαζεις με πριτσινια μονο που θελει αλλαγη και η κατω αντισταση με μεγαλυτερης ισχυος

----------


## mmand

Δεν θα ήθελα να κάνω τέτοια επέμβαση αν υπάρχει κάποια πιο απλή εναλλακτική. Για την πυράντοχη ακριλική σιλικόνη υπάρχει κάποια γνώμη;

----------


## GeorgeZ

Ποιό μοντέλο είναι;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το κάτω, μία τρύπα με διάμετρο μισό εκατοστό


Πιθανόν να καραδοκούν και άλλες τρύπες προς το παρόν μη ορατές και αυτός είναι ένας λόγος να μπει πάτος ή ταβάνι εξ ολοκλήρου , για την πάστα σιλικόνης είναι επίφοβο ως προς τις αναθυμιάσεις που σωστά το σκέφτηκες.




> υπαρχει ειδικος πατος για κουζινες.μετρας διαστασεις πατου για να τον αγορασεις και τον βαζεις με πριτσινια *μονο που θελει αλλαγη και η κατω αντισταση με μεγαλυτερης ισχυος*


Πιθανό αυτό που λες λόγο διπλού πάτου να έχει και κάποια καθυστερημένη θερμοκρασιακή απόκριση , αλλά δεν είναι καλό να μπει αντίσταση μεγαλύτερης ισχύος . 
Αρκεί να αναλογιστούμε γιατί οι τρύπες εμφανίζονται περισσότερο σε κουζίνες που έχουν και τις πιο ισχυρές αντιστάσεις , αλλά και περισσότερο οι φθορές μόνο στο πάτωμα ή στο ταβάνι ή στα καπάκια των ανεμιστήρων και ποτέ έως σπανίως στα πλευρικά τοιχώματα δεξιά αριστερά .
Έχω υπόψιν πανάρχαια κουζίνα της siltal που έχει τις χαμηλότερες δυνατές αντιστάσεις και ο φούρνος εσωτερικά είναι ολόκληρος τζάμι στο εμαγιέ χωρίς σημάδι παραμικρό φθοράς του εμαγιέ. 
Το εμαγιέ έχει λόγους να φοβάται μόνο από ισχυρά θερμικά σοκ ή απότομες θερμικές μεταβολές , ένα "κρακ" στο σημείο αυτό με τις διάφορες απότομες θερμικές μεταβολές μπορεί να το καταστρέψει το εμαγιέ . Η ισχυρότερη αντίσταση λογικά θα βλάψει το υπόλοιπο του εναπομείναν εμαγιέ σε ταχύτερο χρόνο.
Οι σωστότερες κουζίνες για τις αντιστάσεις που βρίσκονται στο πάτωμα , ο κατασκευαστής (ο σωστός ) έχει βάλει την αντίσταση μη εφαπτόμενη με το πάτωμα του εμαγιέ (αφήνει περιθώριο 1 - 2 εκατοστών μεταξύ εμαγιέ και αντίστασης ) και η αντίσταση στηρίζεται σε βοηθητικά πόδια για να στηρίξει αυτά τα διάκενα . Ενώ άλλες κουζίνες που έχουν τις αντιστάσεις εξ επαφής με το εμαγιέ χωρίς απόσταση διαλύονται μέσα στην 5 ετία .

----------


## mmand

Μοντέλο ΕΕΒ 6200.5 ΜΧ

Αν μπει πάτος δεν θα αλλαχτεί η κάτω αντίσταση, έτσι κι αλλιώς σχεδόν πάντα στον αέρα ψήνουμε. Οι τρύπες από τα πριτσίνια δεν δημιουργούν κάποιο πρόβλημα στεγανότητας με τα "πίσω" διαμερίσματα του φούρνου;

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (07-09-18)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Θέσε μια ανοξείδωτη λαμαρίνα στον πάτο του φούρνου χωρίς πιρτσινια χωρίς κόλλες και είσαι μια χαρά  και η τρύπα , πάαααει , που λέει και ο χαζοχαρουμενος ο Τόνι Σφινος.


> Μοντέλο ΕΕΒ 6200.5 ΜΧ
> 
> Αν μπει πάτος δεν θα αλλαχτεί η κάτω αντίσταση, έτσι κι αλλιώς σχεδόν πάντα στον αέρα ψήνουμε. Οι τρύπες από τα πριτσίνια δεν δημιουργούν κάποιο πρόβλημα στεγανότητας με τα "πίσω" διαμερίσματα του φούρνου;


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

